# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Հայկական ՔԻԹ

## ներաԿ

Հայաստանաբնակ և Հայաստանից հեռացած հայուհիների շրջանում տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական հեղափոխություն կամ պարզապես *քթափոխություն*։  Զանգվածաբար հայուհիներն ամեն ինչ անում են իրենց դեմքներին կանգնեցված մեր հայրենյաց լեռների քանդակները հարթավայրեր դարձնելու համար։ Արդյո՞ք այս համահարթեցումը Հայաստանի ռուսամետ քաղաքականության հետևանքներից մեկն է (ակնարկվում են ռուսական անծայրածիր հարթավայրերը)։ Ինչևէ, եթե քթափոխության մասշտաբները պահպանվեն, առաջարկում եմ հայկական քիթը գրանցել *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԳՐՔՈՒՄ*։ 

Պայքարե՞լ դրա դեմ, թե՞ հիանալ արդյունքներով։

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (02.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Հայաստանաբնակ և Հայաստանից հեռացած հայուհիների շրջանում տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական հեղափոխություն կամ պարզապես *քթափոխություն*։  Զանգվածաբար հայուհիներն ամեն ինչ անում են իրենց դեմքներին կանգնեցված մեր հայրենյաց լեռների քանդակները հարթավայրեր դարձնելու համար։ Արդյո՞ք այս համահարթեցումը Հայաստանի ռուսամետ քաղաքականության հետևանքներից մեկն է (ակնարկվում են ռուսական անծայրածիր հարթավայրերը)։ Ինչևէ, եթե քթափոխության մասշտաբները պահպանվեն, առաջարկում եմ հայկական քիթը գրանցել *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԳՐՔՈՒՄ*։ 
> 
> Պայքարե՞լ դրա դեմ, թե՞ հիանալ արդյունքներով։


Ոչ  մի  դատապարտող  կամ  արտասովոր  բան  չեմ  տեսնում դրա  մեջ:  Մեկին  դուրա  գալիս  իր  քիթը,  թող  պահպանի  այն,  միուսին  դուր չի  գալիս,  թող  ձևափոխի,  ինչ  կա  դրա  մեջ  որ    միտումնավոր  դաշտավայրերով  ու  սարահարթերով  եք   ուղղորդում  ընթացքը  քննարկման:  
Այ  քեզ  հարց  եմ  ուզում  տամ  եթե  գիտությունը  հասներ  այնպիսի  բարձունքների  որ  քո  գրպանի  պարունակությանը  համահունչ,  վիրահատության  հնարավորություն  լիներ՝  գլխիդ  չափերը  մի  քիչ  փոխելով  խելքդ  հիսուն  տոկոս  ավելացնեին,  կգնաիր  վիրահատության  թե  չէ՞:

----------

Empty`Tears (28.01.2009)

----------


## ներաԿ

Նախ շնոհակալ եմ արձագանքիդ համար, Սելավի։

Հավատա, ուղեղիս հնարավորությունները մեծացնելու ոչ մի ընդունելի հնարավորություն բաց չէի թողնի։ 

Եվ եթե քթիս ձևափոխումը լիներ այդ հնարավորություններից մեկը, չէի հապաղի, կմիանայի քթափոխությանը։

----------


## ներաԿ

Ոչ մի դատապարտման մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել։
Արտահայտում եմ մտահոգություն։
Խոսում եմ որպես մեկը, որը չի խորշում հայկական կամարակապ քթերից, դեռ ավելին դրա մեջ գեղեցկություն եմ տեսնում։ 

Դժբախտաբար քթափոխությունը (որպես զանգվածային հասարակական շարժում) հասրակական համահարթեցում է սփռում. ձևափոխված քթերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը համանման է, ինչի արդյունքում հայուհիների քթերը դառնում են համազգեստ (փառք աստծո՝  ոչ պարտադիր):

----------


## ներաԿ

Քթի կոսմետիկ վիրահատություն ունեցած բոլոր աղջիկներին և տղաներին և/կամ նրանց ընկերներին ու բարեկամներին հրավիրում եմ մասնակցել քննարկմանը։ 

Կիսվենք միմյանց հետ անձնական կյանքում այդ կարևոր իրադարձության արդյունքներով ու հետևանքներով։

ԱՅՍ ՔՆՆԱՐԿՈՒՄԸ ԿՕԳՆԻ ԱՅԴ ՔԱՅԼԻՆ ԴԻՄԵԼ ՑԱՆԿԱՑՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ ԿՈՂՄՆՈՐՈՇՎԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ։

----------


## Second Chance

Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ լավ էլ կոկիկ քիթ ունեն, բայց տառապում են նման բարդույթով: Եթե մարդը չի սիորւմ իր արտաքինը անըդհատ թերություններ կգտնի ու կփորձի ձերբազատվել դրանցից, բայց չէ որ այդ «թերություներն» են հաճախ կազմում մեր առանձնահատկությունները: 
Ես մի ժամանակ այդ բարդույթավորներից մեկն էի :LOL:  Հետո տեսա, ինչ որ շատ են ծիծաղում վրաս հենց խոսում եմ դրա մասին, և վերջապես մի անգամ գծանակարիս դասախոսը մի կարգին հանդիմանեց ինձ ազատվեցի այդ բարդույթից: Չնայած եթե հնարավոր լիներ շատ քիչ ձևափոխություն անել առանց վիրահատության երևի թե կհամաձայնեի: 
Համենայնդեպս եթե քիթը սարսափելի մեծ չի  չարժի անցնել այդ տանջանքի միջով: Բայց եթե դա մարդու համար մեծ խնդիր է վիրահատությունը լավ լուծում է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Շատ տարածված է. հինգից երեքը քթափոխվում է: Մի երկու տարի առաջ ամառային արձակուրդներից հետո գնացի դասի, հոսքի աղջիկներից ոչ մեկին չէի ճանաչում, բոլորի քթերը փոքրացել էին, իրանք էլ սիրունացել  :Scare:  ,ամբողջ տարի տղաների խոսակցության թեման էր:Աղջիկ գիտեմ, իր քիթը չորս անգամ վիրահատեց, ոչ մի կերպ չէր հարմարվում,  դուրը չէր գալիս, հիմա սկզբնականից քիթը  ավելի տգեղ է/ իրենը չէ, ինքն էլ կոմպլեքսների մեջ խրվել , անդունդն է գլորվում: Հայկական քիթ չունեմ, բայց որ ունենայի անկեղծ եմ ասում, երբեք չէի վիրահատի, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մազոխիստ եմ կամ պատրիոտ, պարզապես վիրահատության չէի համաձայնվի, արտաքինի համար նարկոզ, երբեք: :Tongue:

----------


## Apsara

> Հայաստանաբնակ և Հայաստանից հեռացած հայուհիների շրջանում տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական հեղափոխություն կամ պարզապես *քթափոխություն*։  Զանգվածաբար հայուհիներն ամեն ինչ անում են իրենց դեմքներին կանգնեցված մեր հայրենյաց լեռների քանդակները հարթավայրեր դարձնելու համար։ Արդյո՞ք այս համահարթեցումը Հայաստանի ռուսամետ քաղաքականության հետևանքներից մեկն է (ակնարկվում են ռուսական անծայրածիր հարթավայրերը)։ Ինչևէ, եթե քթափոխության մասշտաբները պահպանվեն, առաջարկում եմ հայկական քիթը գրանցել *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԳՐՔՈՒՄ*։ 
> 
> Պայքարե՞լ դրա դեմ, թե՞ հիանալ արդյունքներով։


Մենակ թե քթափոխությունն էլ պոլիտիկա չսարքեք :LOL: , ռուսները ստեղ կապ չունեն :Ok: 

իրանց գործնա հնրավարություն ունեն անում են




> պարզապես վիրահատության չէի համաձայնվի, արտաքինի համար նարկոզ, երբեք:


Յոժ ջան նարկոզը տենց ահավոր բան չի, մարդիք ատամ հանելու համար էլ են նարկոզի դիմում ու հաստատ չեն մահանում, ասենք 25 տարի առաջ կարողա, բայց հիմա նենց  դեղեր ու միջոցներ կան, որ…

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա պլաստիկ վիրահատությանը ես երբեք չեմ դիմի, չնայած կարիք էլ չունեմ, բայց որ պատեկարուցնում եմ ու տեսնում ինչեր են անում մարդկանց մարմնի հետ սարսափում եմ: Համ էլ կարևորը մարմինը ու առավել ևս քիթը չի, մարդս մարդ լինի, իսկ միջուկդ փոխելու համար պլաստիկ վիրաբույժը քեզ չի օգնի :Cool:

----------


## Երկնային

_Նախ, քիթն էլ հո ամբողջ ազգինը չի, ամեն մեկը իրանը ունի, ինչ ուզում ա թող անի  

Ասեմ, որ ես չեմ քննադատի. եթե մարդ բարդույթավորվում ա իր արտաքինի պատճառով, ինչու՞ չփոխել_

----------


## Հայկօ

Ուզում եմ քիթս վիրահատել տամ, մի քիչ մեծացնեմ: Ու կորացնեմ:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2009), Mephistopheles (28.01.2009), Rhayader (29.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Միքիչ քթերի նկարներ դրեք, իմանանք` ինչի մասին ա խոսքը :LOL:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Միքիչ քթերի նկարներ դրեք, իմանանք` ինչի մասին ա խոսքը


Ահա Կուկ ջան, սրա մասինա խոսքը... :LOL:  :LOL: Երանի այսպիսի ճկուն քիթ ունենայի, հաստատ կվիրահատեի :LOL:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Kuk (27.01.2009), masivec (27.01.2009), Norton (27.01.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Ի դեպ գիտեք որ Զեյթունի առաջվա 8-րդ հիվանդանոցում/հիմա անունը փոխել են չեմ հիշում/ ամենամեծ հայկական քիթ մրցույթը ամեն տարի անց է կացվում, առաջին տեղ գրավողին անվճար վիրահատում են, 2-րդ տեղ գրավողին 50 տոկոս զեղչ, 3-րդ տեղ գրավողին 20 տոկոս: 

Վիրահատվողների համար նաև նշեմ, որ Երևանի լավագույն պլաստիկ վիրահատողներից մեկը հենց այնտեղ է աշխատում և կարծեմ նա էլ կատարում է վիրահատությունը:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Վիրահատվողների համար նաև նշեմ, որ Երևանի լավագույն պլաստիկ վիրահատողներից մեկը հենց այնտեղ է աշխատում և կարծեմ նա էլ կատարում է վիրահատությունը:


Բժիշկ՝ Սահակյան Արտո՞ն... :Think:

----------


## century

> Ահա Կուկ ջան, սրա մասինա խոսքը...Երանի այսպիսի ճկուն քիթ ունենայի, հաստատ կվիրահատեի


Էս հաստատ դու Առնո Բաբաջանյանին ես նկատի ունեցել քո նկարում  :Wink:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Ես հիանում եմ իմով, :LOL:  բայց ամառը փոքրացնելու եմ :LOL: … :Blush:

----------

Janita Hero (28.01.2009), Երկնային (08.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (27.01.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.05.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Բժիշկ՝ Սահակյան Արտո՞ն...


ճիշտն ասած անունը չգիտեմ, ոնց զգացիք անուններից լավ չեմ :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի դեպ գիտեք որ Զեյթունի առաջվա 8-րդ հիվանդանոցում/հիմա անունը փոխել են չեմ հիշում/ ամենամեծ հայկական քիթ մրցույթը ամեն տարի անց է կացվում, առաջին տեղ գրավողին անվճար վիրահատում են, 2-րդ տեղ գրավողին 50 տոկոս զեղչ, 3-րդ տեղ գրավողին 20 տոկոս: 
> 
> Վիրահատվողների համար նաև նշեմ, որ Երևանի լավագույն պլաստիկ վիրահատողներից մեկը հենց այնտեղ է աշխատում և կարծեմ նա էլ կատարում է վիրահատությունը:


Գարուշիչի մասին ա՞ խոսքը :Jpit:

----------


## Dorian

> Ես հիանում եմ իմով, բայց ամառը փոքրացնելու եմ…


Ես էլ ամառվանով եմ հիանում, բայց իմն եմ փոքրացնելու...

----------

Amaru (29.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (28.01.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ես էլ ամառվանով եմ հիանում, բայց իմն եմ փոքրացնելու...


Սպասի միասին կփոքրացնենք,  չստացվի ես ինձ վատ չզգամ, որ մենակ իմն ա տենց … :Friends: 

երեխեք մի հատ նայեք  :Scare:  ինչից ինչեր են սարքել … :Wacko: 
մարդիկ կան անգամ քիթը անելուց մեկ ա վախենալու են մնացել … :Scare:  

կներեք լինկը հանեցի … :Sad:

----------


## ներաԿ

Ժաննա Ագուզարովան իմ ամենասիրելի ու հարգելի կանանցից ա։ :Love:

----------


## ներաԿ

Պատկերացնում եմ ինչպես են բարդույթավորվելու քթափոխական կանանց երեխաները։ Չէ՞ որ գեները մնում են անփոփոխ։ Երեխան իրեն օտար կզգա։ Միգուցե կասկածի ենթարկի իր ծնողների իսկությունը։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ մոտը կզարգանա անբավարարության բարդույթ։

Զվարճալի է այն իրավիճակը, կյանքի գնով իր քթափոխությունը գաղտնի պահած կնոջը ամուսինը մի օր հարցնի, թե ումից է ունեցել իրենց անհավանական քթով երեխային։

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2009), Apsara (27.01.2009)

----------


## ներաԿ

Կոպիտ օրինակ։ 

Բոլորս ենք հիշում ավանակի մասին հայկական մուլտիկը։ 
Երբ էշի քուռակը մոտենում է մորն ու հարցնում.

– ՄԱՅՐԻԿ, ԻՍԿ ԱՎԱՆԱԿԸ ՇԱ՞Տ ՎԱՏ ԲԱՆ Է։

Մայրիկը որդուն քաջալերում է ու սիրտ տալիս։ Այս մայրը համոզիչ է։

Հիմա պատկերացրեք Մասիս քթով փոքրիկ աղջիկը մոտենում է արդեն Սիս քթով մորն ու հարցնում.

– Մայրիկ, իսկ մեծ քիթը շա՞տ վատ բան է։

– Հա, ազիզ։ Բայց դիրխոր մի ընգի. մի տասը տարի էլ  համբերի, պրոբլեմ չունես. հենց տասնվեցդ լրացավ, քիթդ կդնենք դանակի տակ։

----------

Yellow Raven (28.01.2009)

----------


## Նարե

մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի մտադրված գնալ դանակով փոփոխության, բայց շնորհիվ հարազատ մարդկանց (մարդու :Love:  )հետո մտափոխվեցի , իսկ հիմա երբեք չեմ գնա ետ փոփոխությանը ետ ցավի պարագայում, երբ միանշանակ դրական չի նաև արդյունքը և հետևանքները

----------


## Dorian

> Սպասի միասին կփոքրացնենք,  չստացվի ես ինձ վատ չզգամ, որ մենակ իմն ա տենց …
> 
> երեխեք մի հատ նայեք  ինչից ինչեր են սարքել …
> մարդիկ կան անգամ քիթը անելուց մեկ ա վախենալու են մնացել … 
> 
> կներեք լինկը հանեցի …


Պայմանավորվեցինք` սպասելու եմ:
Իսկ պլաստիկ վիրահատության մեջ վախենալու բան չկա: Էդ անհաջող դեպքերի մասին խոսակցությունները տարածում են նրանք, ովքեր ուում են, բայց ռիսկ չեն անում վիրահատական միջամտության դիմել: Իրականում անհաջող դեպքերն էդքան էլ հաճախ չեն լինում: Ուրիշ բան քո սրտով չլինի... Դե, էդ դեպքում էլ կարաս երկրորդը անես...

----------

Empty`Tears (28.01.2009), Փոքրիկ (08.05.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Պայմանավորվեցինք` սպասելու եմ:
> Իսկ պլաստիկ վիրահատության մեջ վախենալու բան չկա: Էդ անհաջող դեպքերի մասին խոսակցությունները տարածում են նրանք, ովքեր ուում են, բայց ռիսկ չեն անում վիրահատական միջամտության դիմել: Իրականում անհաջող դեպքերն էդքան էլ հաճախ չեն լինում: Ուրիշ բան քո սրտով չլինի... Դե, էդ դեպքում էլ կարաս երկրորդը անես...


Հետո երրորդը, չորրորդը ու տենց ամիսներով տնիղ դուրս չգաս, սպասես հերթական վիրահատման   :Jpit:   :LOL: 

Օրինակ Աստված չանի իմ քիթը վիրահատեին վիրակապը բացեին ես ինձ հայելու մեջ տենայի, կարողա ինքնասպան լինեի, անկեղծ եմ ասում:  :Blush: 

Բայց դե ամեն մեկիս քիթն էլ մեզ ա պատկանում, ով ինչ ուզում ա թող անի իր քթի հետ, բայց նենց կտրուկ չկարճացնի էլի, որ ծանոթները ճանաչեն : :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շատ տարածված է. հինգից երեքը քթափոխվում է: Մի երկու տարի առաջ ամառային արձակուրդներից հետո գնացի դասի, հոսքի աղջիկներից ոչ մեկին չէի ճանաչում, բոլորի քթերը փոքրացել էին, իրանք էլ սիրունացել  ,ամբողջ տարի տղաների խոսակցության թեման էր:Աղջիկ գիտեմ, իր քիթը չորս անգամ վիրահատեց, ոչ մի կերպ չէր հարմարվում,  դուրը չէր գալիս, հիմա սկզբնականից քիթը  ավելի տգեղ է/ իրենը չէ, ինքն էլ կոմպլեքսների մեջ խրվել , անդունդն է գլորվում: Հայկական քիթ չունեմ, բայց որ ունենայի անկեղծ եմ ասում, երբեք չէի վիրահատի, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ *մազոխիստ* եմ կամ պատրիոտ, պարզապես վիրահատության չէի համաձայնվի, արտաքինի համար նարկոզ, երբեք:


Մազոխիստը ի՞նչ կապ ունի :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մազոխիստը ի՞նչ կապ ունի


Դե տգեղ քիթ ունենայի, երկա՜ր- երկար ու պրինցիպիալնի չուզենայի վիրահատեյի, մազոխիզմ ա,  բա ինչ ա՞ :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (28.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Հետո երրորդը, չորրորդը ու տենց ամիսներով տնիղ դուրս չգաս, սպասես հերթական վիրահատման   
> 
> Օրինակ Աստված չանի իմ քիթը վիրահատեին վիրակապը բացեին ես ինձ հայելու մեջ տենայի, կարողա ինքնասպան լինեի, անկեղծ եմ ասում: 
> 
> Բայց դե ամեն մեկիս քիթն էլ մեզ ա պատկանում, ով ինչ ուզում ա թող անի իր քթի հետ, բայց նենց կտրուկ չկարճացնի էլի, որ ծանոթները ճանաչեն :


Փոխել փոխել ա, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչ աստիճանի... Ով ուզում ա, կարա տեղը ուրիշ բան դնի, եթե իրան չի խանգարում, ինձ վաբշե...
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա պարբերաբար վիրահատվելուն, ավելի լավ ա, եթե մարդը ֆինանսապես հնարավորություն ունի, էնքան անի, մինչև հասնի ուզած արդյունքին ու իրան չմեղադրի սխալվելու համար: Վիրահատությունից 2-3 օր հետո արդեն հնարավոր ա առօրյա կյանքի վերադառնալ, բացառությամբ որոշ արգելքների: Իսկ վիրակապն արդեն մեկ շաբաթ հետո հանում են: Հո տաբուրետկի դարը չի ամիսներով կապռտած ման գան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մեծ քիթ ունենալը էտքան էլ վնաս չի, եթե քիթդ ուրիշի գործերի մեջ չես խոթում, օրինակ ուրիշի քիթը վիրահետել-չվիրահատելու հարցերի մեջ: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.01.2009), Apsara (28.01.2009), Jarre (28.01.2009), Selene (29.01.2009), Shauri (29.01.2009), Երկնային (08.05.2009), Սելավի (28.01.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Ուզում եմ քիթս վիրահատել տամ, մի քիչ մեծացնեմ: Ու կորացնեմ:


Որ փող ունենայի, քիթս կդարձնեյի Հայկօյի քթի պես:
ՁԵՌ ՉՏԱՍ ՔԹԻՍ :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Պայմանավորվեցինք` սպասելու եմ:
> Իսկ պլաստիկ վիրահատության մեջ վախենալու բան չկա: Էդ անհաջող դեպքերի մասին խոսակցությունները տարածում են նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են, բայց ռիսկ չեն անում վիրահատական միջամտության դիմել: Իրականում անհաջող դեպքերն էդքան էլ հաճախ չեն լինում: Ուրիշ բան քո սրտով չլինի... Դե, էդ դեպքում էլ կարաս երկրորդը անես...



Պայմանավորվեցինք՝ ձեռքս կբռնես …
դե տենց լինի պետք ա  ամեն դուր չգալու ժամանակ նորից անել … :Sad:  ինձանից բան չի մնա … :Wacko:  տեղով դեմքիս եղածը փոքր ա … :Scare: 
բայց մեջս վախ կա, շատ շատ …

հ.գ.   :LOL:

----------


## Jarre

Իրո՛ք, ինչպես  նշվեց,  շա՜տ կարևոր է, որ վստահ լինենք, որ մեր ուզած քիթը կստանան :Smile: ։    




> Մեծ քիթ ունենալը էտքան էլ վնաս չի, եթե քիթդ ուրիշի գործերի մեջ չես խոթում


Morpheus_NS-ի գրածից մի կատակ հիշեցի։  Կներեք, որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, հաշվեք գովազդային ընդմիջում է։  Մի բժիշկ մի օր էս հարցի հետ կապված լավ հումոր արեց, որը երևի լսել եք։  Երևի նկատել եք, որ ուրիշ շատ լեզուներով քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջ բժիշկը ուրիշ հերթականությամբ է գրվում։  Օրինակ ռուսերեն՝ ухо-горло-нос (ականջ, կոկորդ, քիթ)։  Ըստ նրա սա ևս ցույց է տալիս տվյալ ազգի մտածողությունը։  Այսինքն նրանք սկզբից լսում են (ухо), հետո իրենց կարծիքն են արտահայտում (горло) և հետո նոր քիթը մտցնում են այդ գործի մեջ (нос)։  Իսկ հայերի մոտ հակառակնա. հենց սկզբից հըլը չլսաց քիթներս ենք մտցնում, հետո սկսում ենք իմաստուն-իմաստուն մտքեր ասել, հետո նոր լսում ենք թե հարցը ինչի մասին էր  :LOL: ։

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.01.2009), Empty`Tears (28.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (29.01.2009), murmushka (02.02.2009), Shauri (29.01.2009), Ուլուանա (01.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2010), Սելավի (28.01.2009)

----------


## ներաԿ

> Մեծ քիթ ունենալը էտքան էլ վնաս չի, եթե քիթդ ուրիշի գործերի մեջ չես խոթում, օրինակ ուրիշի քիթը վիրահետել-չվիրահատելու հարցերի մեջ:


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  Լավ ասիր։ Դա իհարկե մասամբ ինձ ա վերաբերում՝ այս քննարկման նախաձեռնողիս, բայց հումորդ գնահատեցի։

----------


## Moon

Յա, էս ինչ խորը քննարկում ա գնում :LOL: 
Ես ասեմ, թե չասեմ...լավ ասեմ, իմ քիթը վիրահատած ա, 3 տարի առաջ էր :Tongue: 
Մենակ անկեղծ ասեք, ինձ տեսնողներից մեկը կա՞, որ զգացել ա կամ մտածել ա...հննն :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա ԻՄը Հայկականա ժողովրդական քիթա  :Tongue: 

Շատ էլ լավնա  :Dance:   :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող էս Լոգիկայով էս Սմայլիկը Հայա ––– >  :Acute:  

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> Ժող էս Լոգիկայով էս Սմայլիկը Հայա ––– >


Սամ մի հատ հարցիս կպատասխանե՞ս :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Յա, էս ինչ խորը քննարկում ա գնում
> Ես ասեմ, թե չասեմ...լավ ասեմ, իմ քիթը վիրահատած ա, 3 տարի առաջ էր
> Մենակ անկեղծ ասեք, ինձ տեսնողներից մեկը կա՞, որ զգացել ա կամ մտածել ա...հննն


Չէի կարդացել  :LOL:  չէի նկատել  :Wink:

----------


## Moon

> Չէի կարդացել  չէի նկատել


 :Dance: Ուխխխխխխ...սպասում եմ ուրիշների պատասխանին...հե հե...
Չնայած միշտ էլ մարդիկ զարմացել են, որ իմացել են

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երևի ոչ մեկիդ քիթը իմինից մենձ չի  :LOL: 

Ոչինչ, շատ մի տխրեք, կարողա փոքրացնեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Moon

> Երևի ոչ մեկիդ քիթը իմինից մենձ չի 
> 
> Ոչինչ, շատ մի տխրեք, կարողա փոքրացնեմ


Հայկ ջան հեչ էլ պետք չի :LOL: Ես քեզ ուրիշ քթով չեմ պատկերացնում :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ջան հեչ էլ պետք չիԵս քեզ ուրիշ քթով չեմ պատկերացնում


Իսկ ես պատկերացնում եմ....  :Blush: 

Գնում եմ կինո, հետևից խնդրում են, որ տեղս փոխեմ, ինչա թե էկրանը չի երևում  :Angry2:

----------


## Moon

> Իսկ ես պատկերացնում եմ.... 
> 
> Գնում եմ կինո, հետևից խնդրում են, որ տեղս փոխեմ, ինչա թե էկրանը չի երևում


 :LOL:  :LOL: դեմք ես...հե հե..ուզում ես հենց կինո գնաս քթերով փոխվենք, ես կլինեմ հայկական քթով աղջիկ, դու էլ նրբիկ տղա :LOL: 
Իմ քիթն արդեն վիրահատած ա, իսկականն ա քո համար

----------


## Տատ

> մենձ


Սպասում էի, որ ինքդ գաս այս թեման :Tongue: 
Դու Հայկո, վառ օրինակ ես, թե ինչքան հմայիչ կարողէ լինել մեծ քիթը: Կամ՝ անկախ քթից՝ մարդը:
Տենց տիպաժային քթին կպնողը հանցագործ է, տանջվի, բայց ապրի հետը

----------

Արտիստ (29.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սպասում էի, որ ինքդ գաս այս թեման
> Դու Հայկո, վառ օրինակ ես, թե ինչքան հմայիչ կարողէ լինել մեծ քիթը: Կամ՝ անկախ քթից՝ մարդը:
> Տենց տիպաժային քթին կպնողը հանցագործ է, տանջվի, բայց ապրի հետը


 :Blush: 

Առաջ շատ էի նեղվում քթիցս, բայց հիմա արդեն նորմալ եմ տանում, նույնիսկ կասեի իմ արտաքինում երևի թե ամենաշատը հենց քիթս եմ սիրում  :LOL: 

Բայց անպայման վիրահատելու եմ (բայց ոչ պլաստիկ, պարզապես կոտրվածա)  :Tongue:

----------


## Moon

Հայկ դու իրականում մտածելու տեղ չունես, տատ-ի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ու բացի էդ ամեն ինչից տղահին պուճուր աղջկա քիթ չի սազում, մարդ կա նայում ես դեմքին ու մտածում, որ ամբողջ հմայքը էդ քիթն ա տալիս, ես տենց մարդկանց շատ եմ ճանաչում :Hands Up:

----------


## Տատ

Շարլ Ազնավուրի քիթը տեսնես կխանգարե՞ր իր փառքին

----------

Shauri (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ......................Հայաստանի ռուսամետ քաղաքականության հետևանքներից մեկն է (ակնարկվում են ռուսական անծայրածիր հարթավայրերը)։ Ինչևէ, եթե քթափոխության մասշտաբները պահպանվեն, առաջարկում եմ հայկական քիթը գրանցել *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԳՐՔՈՒՄ*։ 
> 
> Պայքարե՞լ դրա դեմ, թե՞ հիանալ արդյունքներով։


 :Shok:  
Իսկապես որ ուժեղ էր ....  :LOL: 
նույնիսկ քթի թեմայի մեջ կարելի է քաղաքականություն խցկել  :Angry2:   :Smile: 

վիրահատություններ միայն ռուսաստանում չեն անում... նույնիսկ կասեի՝ քթային ինդուստրիան այնքան զարգացած չէ ռուսաստանում, որքան հայաստանում  :Tongue: 

Չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի պատոլոգիա, եթե մարդը ուզում է ավելի գեղեցիկ լինել, Իհարկե, եթե չափը չի անցնում ու չի դառնում տարբեր վիրահատությունների մանիակ...  :Smile:  ու իսկապես իմ ծանոթներից մի քանի աղջիկներ վիրահատությունից հետո շատ ինքնավստահ ու հաջողակ են դարձել... բայց պետք չի թակարդն ընկել... հոգեբանական խնդիրները միշտ չի, որ լուծվում են վիրահատությամբ...

Այնքան հաճախ եմ հանդիպում 2 դեպք. մեծ քթով ինքնավստահ ու հաջողակ աղջիկներ  ՎՍ  փոքր քթով, գեղեցկադեմ ու սիրունիկ, բայց անհաջողակ, դժբախտ, իրենցից դժգոհ, անինքնավստահ աղջիկներ...
Մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս... Նե վ քիթե շյասծե  :Tongue:

----------

Երկնային (29.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Եթե մարդուն դուր չի գալիս իր քիթը, հատկապես էն աստիճանի, որ դրանից բարդույթավորվում է, ապա վիրահատությունն ավելի քան նորմալ եմ համարում։ Վերջիվերջո, ինչպես շատերը նշեցին, քո արտաքինն է, ինչ ուզես՝ կանես, ու՞մ ի՞նչ գործն է։ Ուրիշ բան, որ շատերի դեպքում դա իսկապես հիվանդագին բնույթ է ստանում՝ դառնալով մոլություն։ Նման դեպքերում, իհարկե, ինչքան էլ վիրահատություններ անեն, կարող է էլի չբավարարված մնան։



> Պատկերացնում եմ ինչպես են բարդույթավորվելու քթափոխական կանանց երեխաները։ Չէ՞ որ գեները մնում են անփոփոխ։ Երեխան իրեն օտար կզգա։ Միգուցե կասկածի ենթարկի իր ծնողների իսկությունը։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ մոտը կզարգանա անբավարարության բարդույթ։


Չեմ կարծում, թե դա լուրջ պատճառ է։ Էդ դեպքում էլ կարող էր անբավարարության բարդույթ առաջանալ, ասենք, նրանից, որ իր ընկերներն ուղիղ քթեր ունեն, իսկ իրենք ամբողջ ընտանիքով արծվաքիթ են։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ եթե հայկական քթի պատճառով բարդույթ առաջանալու լիներ, կարծում եմ, այսպես թե այնպես կառաջանար։



> Զվարճալի է այն իրավիճակը, կյանքի գնով իր քթափոխությունը գաղտնի պահած կնոջը ամուսինը մի օր հարցնի, թե ումից է ունեցել իրենց անհավանական քթով երեխային։


Էդ դեպքում խնդիրը ոչ թե քթափոխություն արած լինելն է, այլ այդ փաստն ամուսնուց «կյանքի գնով» թաքցրած լինելը։ Իմ պատկերացրած նորմալ ընտանիքներում էդպիսի գաղտնիքներ չպիտի լինեն, որ հետո էլ երեխայի անակնկալ քթերի համար անհանգստանալու կարիք լինի։



> Յա, էս ինչ խորը քննարկում ա գնում
> Ես ասեմ, թե չասեմ...լավ ասեմ, իմ քիթը վիրահատած ա, 3 տարի առաջ էր
> Մենակ անկեղծ ասեք, ինձ տեսնողներից մեկը կա՞, որ զգացել ա կամ մտածել ա...հննն


Նենց կուզենայի քեզ տեսնել։  :Rolleyes:  Ես սովորաբար տարբերում եմ վիրահատած քթերը։  :Tongue:  Հետաքրքիր է`քոնը կնկատեի, թե չէ։  :Jpit:

----------


## Moon

> Եթե մարդուն դուր չի գալիս իր քիթը, հատկապես էն աստիճանի, որ դրանից բարդույթավորվում է, ապա վիրահատությունն ավելի քան նորմալ եմ համարում։ Վերջիվերջո, ինչպես շատերը նշեցին, քո արտաքինն է, ինչ ուզես՝ կանես, ու՞մ ի՞նչ գործն է։ Ուրիշ բան, որ շատերի դեպքում դա իսկապես հիվանդագին բնույթ է ստանում՝ դառնալով մոլություն։ Նման դեպքերում, իհարկե, ինչքան էլ վիրահատություններ անեն, կարող է էլի չբավարարված մնան։
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, թե դա լուրջ պատճառ է։ Էդ դեպքում էլ կարող էր անբավարարության բարդույթ առաջանալ, ասենք, նրանից, որ իր ընկերներն ուղիղ քթեր ունեն, իսկ իրենք ամբողջ ընտանիքով արծվաքիթ են։ Նկատի ունեմ՝ եթե հայկական քթի պատճառով բարդույթ առաջանալու լիներ, կարծում եմ, այսպես թե այնպես կառաջանար։
> 
> Էդ դեպքում խնդիրը ոչ թե քթափոխություն արած լինելն է, այլ այդ փաստն ամուսնուց «կյանքի գնով» թաքցրած լինելը։ Իմ պատկերացրած նորմալ ընտանիքներում էդպիսի գաղտնիքներ չպիտի լինեն, որ հետո էլ երեխայի անակնկալ քթերի համար անհանգստանալու կարիք լինի։
> 
> Նենց կուզենայի քեզ տեսնել։  Ես սովորաբար տարբերում եմ վիրահատած քթերը։  Հետաքրքիր է`քոնը կնկատեի, թե չէ։


Ան ջան դե կարաս հաստատ նայես իմ նկարներով, գիտես, թե որտեղ կարող ես գտնել դրանք։ 
Հա, ասեմ, որ ես վիրահատությունից հետո միանգամից տարբերում եմ վիրահատած քթերը չվիրահատվածներից։ Ի դեպ, իմ բախտը բերել է, շատ քչերն են ասում, որ գուշակել են, որ վիրահատած է։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հայաստանաբնակ և Հայաստանից հեռացած հայուհիների շրջանում տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիկական հեղափոխություն կամ պարզապես *քթափոխություն*։  Զանգվածաբար հայուհիներն ամեն ինչ անում են իրենց դեմքներին կանգնեցված մեր հայրենյաց լեռների քանդակները հարթավայրեր դարձնելու համար։ Արդյո՞ք այս համահարթեցումը Հայաստանի ռուսամետ քաղաքականության հետևանքներից մեկն է (ակնարկվում են ռուսական անծայրածիր հարթավայրերը)։ Ինչևէ, եթե քթափոխության մասշտաբները պահպանվեն, առաջարկում եմ հայկական քիթը գրանցել *ԿԱՐՄԻՐ ԳՐՔՈՒՄ*։ 
> 
> Պայքարե՞լ դրա դեմ, թե՞ հիանալ արդյունքներով։


Հիանա՞լ…ախպերս, օպերացիա արած քիթը նման է տռամպլինի…մնումա մի հատ գառնալիժնիկ, որ սղա դրա վրով…թե դրա մեջ ո՞րնա գեղեցկությունը, չգիտեմ…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիանա՞լ…ախպերս, օպերացիա արած քիթը նման է տռամպլինի…մնումա մի հատ գառնալիժնիկ, որ սղա դրա վրով…թե դրա մեջ ո՞րնա գեղեցկությունը, չգիտեմ…


Ճիշտ ա ախպեր, բոլորից լավը մաքուր հայկական տոլմա քիթն ա:

----------


## Moon

> Ճիշտ ա ախպեր, բոլորից լավը մաքուր հայկական տոլմա քիթն ա:


տղաների համար, միգուցե, բայց ոչ աղջիկների...էդ իմ կարծիքն ա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> տղաների համար, միգուցե, բայց ոչ աղջիկների...էդ իմ կարծիքն ա


Իմ ասածը լու՞րջ ես ընդունել :Shok: 
Հումոր էր :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նենց կուզենայի քեզ տեսնել։  Ես սովորաբար տարբերում եմ վիրահատած քթերը։  Հետաքրքիր է`քոնը կնկատեի, թե չէ։


_Ես էլ եմ սովորաբար տարբերում:  Տվյալ դեպքում ասեմ, որ Մունինը գլխի չէի ընկել, շատ հաջող ա արված:_

----------

Moon (02.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

ոմանք շատ դեմ են քթի պլաստիկ վիրահատությանը։  Բա էտ դեպքում որ մարդ ծուռ ատամնաշարը ուղղել է տալիս, ուրեմն դա է՞լ է սխալ :Smile:

----------

Economist (26.04.2009), Moon (02.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ոմանք շատ դեմ են քթի պլաստիկ վիրահատությանը։  Բա էտ դեպքում որ մարդ ծուռ ատամնաշարը ուղղել է տալիս, ուրեմն դա է՞լ է սխալ


Քիթը ազգային հարստություն ա:

----------

Jarre (02.02.2009), Moon (02.02.2009), Դեկադա (18.02.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Սպասի միասին կփոքրացնենք,  չստացվի ես ինձ վատ չզգամ, որ մենակ իմն ա տենց …
> 
> երեխեք մի հատ նայեք  ինչից ինչեր են սարքել …
> մարդիկ կան անգամ քիթը անելուց մեկ ա վախենալու են մնացել … 
> 
> կներեք լինկը հանեցի …


 :Dance: ուխխխխ, Մայուշսսս պլյուս 1 :Blush: , ամռանը ես էլ եմ փոքրացնում  :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վերջերս Մալախովի հաղորդումով «Հայկական քթի» մասին խոսում էին ու մի մարդ/չգիտեմ անունը/ ասեց որ «հայկական քիթ» ունենալուս համար շատ հպարտ եմ ու դա մի առավելություն ունի՝ շուտ ես զգում հոտերը  :Jpit:  Ու հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ գտնվողները բոլորն էլ գոհ էին ու զարմանում էին ինչու՞ փոխել եթե բնությունը քեզ այդպես է տվել / համ էլ մեկա ինչքան ուզում եք փոխեք, վիրահատեք մեկա ապագա երեխաների քիթը չի բացառվում որ նույնը լինի  :Jpit: 

Իմ քիթը բնությունից շատ էլ փուփուշ քիթիկ էր/ հայկական չէր էլի  :Jpit:  ,բայց եղավ այն ինչ եղավ  :Blush:  մնգոյում ընկա_ կամ էլ տվին քիթս ջարդին_  :LOL:  ու միջնապատս կոտրվեց  :This:  Վերջը մեծացա ու տարան վիրահատեցին ու ... :Sad:  ավելի լավա չանեյին. տգեղացրին/ լրիվ բաքսյորիստ եմ դառել  :LOL:  

 շնչառական խնդիրներ ունենում եմ  :Sad:  ու լրիվ դրա պատճառով....

----------


## ministr

> Վերջերս Մալախովի հաղորդումով «Հայկական քթի» մասին խոսում էին ու մի մարդ/չգիտեմ անունը/ ասեց որ «հայկական քիթ» ունենալուս համար շատ հպարտ եմ ու դա մի առավելություն ունի՝ շուտ ես զգում հոտերը


Որ հոտերը լավ զգային հաճախ կլողանային  :Jpit:

----------

Sona_Yar (09.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Վերջերս Մալախովի հաղորդումով «Հայկական քթի» մասին խոսում էին ու մի մարդ/չգիտեմ անունը/ ասեց որ «հայկական քիթ» ունենալուս համար շատ հպարտ եմ ու դա մի առավելություն ունի՝ շուտ ես զգում հոտերը  Ու հետաքրքիրն էն էր, որ գտնվողները բոլորն էլ գոհ էին ու զարմանում էին ինչու՞ փոխել եթե բնությունը քեզ այդպես է տվել / համ էլ մեկա ինչքան ուզում եք փոխեք, վիրահատեք մեկա ապագա երեխաների քիթը չի բացառվում որ նույնը լինի 
> 
> Իմ քիթը բնությունից շատ էլ փուփուշ քիթիկ էր/ հայկական չէր էլի  ,բայց եղավ այն ինչ եղավ  մնգոյում ընկա_ կամ էլ տվին քիթս ջարդին_  ու միջնապատս կոտրվեց  Վերջը մեծացա ու տարան վիրահատեցին ու ... ավելի լավա չանեյին. տգեղացրին/ լրիվ բաքսյորիստ եմ դառել  
> 
>  շնչառական խնդիրներ ունենում եմ  ու լրիվ դրա պատճառով....



ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում :Not I: 
իմ քիթն էր փոքր ժամանակ պուպուշիկ սիրունիկ քիթիկ... եսիմ ինչ եղավ ոնց եղավ, մեծացա գեշացավ... դառավ հոպարիս քիթը :Angry2:  :Shout: հոպար ես քո :Cry: 
 :Tongue: ես շնչառակ պրոբլեմներ չունեմ, բայց միջնապատն ա թեք...

 :Tongue: Լուս հետագայում /Աստված չանի , իհարկե/ եթե չես ուզում նաև հոտառությունդ կորցնել, շնչառական պրոբլեմդ լուծի...  մենք տենց մի ծանոթ կին ունեինք, էնքան էր տենց թողել , որ համ ու հոտ չէր առնում, մինչև խոռոչները չմաքրեցին , չդզվեց :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուս հետագայում /Աստված չանի , իհարկե/ եթե չես ուզում նաև հոտառությունդ կորցնել, շնչառական պրոբլեմդ լուծի...  մենք տենց մի ծանոթ կին ունեինք, էնքան էր տենց թողել , որ համ ու հոտ չէր առնում, մինչև խոռոչները չմաքրեցին , չդզվեց


Ը՜մ, չէ՜
Շնչառական խնդիրս առաջացելա փոքր ժամանակից, երբ միջնապատը կոտրված էր ու շնչում էի միայն բերանով, չգիտեի ընդհանրապես քիթը ինչի համարա  :Sad:   թոքերի չափսերն են սկսում փոխվել:Դրա հետևանքներից մեկը նաև հիշողության վատացումնա. Երբ բավարար քանակությամբ օդ  չի հասնում ուղեղի բջիջներին, բջիջները մահանում են...
Ու էլի սենց լիքը  մազալու բաներ  :Angry2: 
  Ուղղել են միջնապատը, բայց հետևանքները  մնացելա.

հ.գ. Ռուզ. շատ եմ ուզում մի քիչ գոնե վատ հոտառություն ունենամ,զգում եմ անգամ ամենաթեթևակի հոտերը: Իմ թերություններից մեկը հոտառություն ունեմ «Պարֆյումեր»-ի նման .

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> հ.գ. Ռուզ. շատ եմ ուզում մի քիչ գոնե վատ հոտառություն ունենամ,զգում եմ անգամ ամենաթեթևակի հոտերը: Իմ թերություններից մեկը հոտառություն ունեմ «Պարֆյումեր»-ի նման .


 :LOL: Լուս էտ լավա բայց.... դու վտանգի հոտը շուտ կառնես....  :LOL:  շան հոտառություն ունես /կատակ ա/  :Kiss:

----------

